# Final guesses please - scan in 11 hours!!!!



## mrs_lukey

Boy or girl???? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







babyphoto.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 46


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:blue: xx


----------



## 4boys1girl

oooh, that one confused me :) i think girl by the angle, but nub looks thicker then I would expect for girl ....hmmmm?


----------



## mrs_lukey

4boys1girl said:


> oooh, that one confused me :) i think girl by the angle, but nub looks thicker then I would expect for girl ....hmmmm?

That's exactly what I thought! On Ingender one of the techs said that she thinks it is a girl and that the nub is actually forked but imaging without the gap.

My gut instinct has said boy from the moment I knew I was pregnant. With my first I was certain boy and was right, with my second I thought girl and he was all boy - so my motherly instinct is only 50/50 too which doesn't exactly help!!! :dohh:


----------



## CharCharxxx

Mmm tricky one! I'd say boy though! X


----------



## ref21

based on Nub theory, if it is horizontal then it is a Girl... So acc. to me Baby Girl... Congrats!


----------



## lesh07

I say girl. xx


----------



## mrs_lukey

Ahhh 50/50 guesses lol


----------



## doyle

Girl x


----------



## mrs_lukey

3 girl
2 boy 
1 inconcluive

keep them coming!! :)


----------



## mrs_lukey

Scan tomorrow!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeek!!!


----------



## mrs_lukey

Bump!!


----------



## hopestruck

I agree...by shape it looks boy, but by angle, girl! I have no idea! I'm going to say girl.

When will you tell us!?


----------



## mrs_lukey

Scan is in 10 hours so will update as soon as I know!x


----------



## Elpis_x

Tricky one, I'd say girl!


----------



## bazzb

Boy!


----------



## sopho30

I think girl ...


----------



## MrsClark24

I think girl.... But I wouldn't bet on it! That's a tricky one... Let us know when you find out!


----------



## Misscalais

I'm not totally sure on this one but I'm guessing :blue:


----------



## suzie.b

How exciting!! Guessing :pink:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

i think boy!


----------



## mrs_lukey

It's a girl!!!


----------



## bazzb

Congrats!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats!


----------



## 4boys1girl

so excited for you! Congrats :) I am glad It was girl, because angle definitly looked it. I will keep practicing with this "nub theory" and now I won't second guess the angle, lol. So happy for you. Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## ref21

congrats


----------



## hopestruck

Yay, I was right! Congrats!!! :D


----------



## lesh07

Yay i was right!! xx


----------

